# Where's the best place to buy gold?



## MrBurns (20 September 2008)

Perth Mint ? 
They will keep it in storage there I believe, I really don't understand how you could keep it anywhere else.


----------



## Greg71 (20 September 2008)

There's a place in Brisbane and one in Sydney as well, which I've been to. The guy pulled out this big block of silver, coooolll....


----------



## MrBurns (20 September 2008)

You mean - 

http://www.thegoldshop.com.au/

they only have jewelry etc no gold bars sovereigns and so on.


----------



## moXJO (20 September 2008)

There's another couple of threads on buying gold.

http://www.ainsliebullion.com.au/easyweb3/IDf0874666310bd7/?MIval=ew_view&WEBID=78594&ep_code=e004p01_stdEshop



http://www.goldbullionaustralia.com.au/index.html

always shop around on the prices. If they think your a gold nub they will charge you more.


----------



## MrBurns (20 September 2008)

Much appreciated


----------



## springhill (3 July 2013)

I have read through the purchase of physical gold threads and there is no information posted in the last few years, there seemed to be a flurry of activity around the 2007/08 mark.

Anyway, my brother-in-law wanted to buy physical gold around 6 months ago, which I advised against after showing him the 20 year chart for the gold spot price.

With gold under $1300/oz he has mentioned it again, so I thought to revive this thread.

He lives in Perth, so is the Perth Mint the best way to go? Should interstate options be considered?

I am interested in helping him do the research, but am seeking some basic advice on the key questions to ask and the traps to be wary of.

He would hold it himself, so no storage charges? should make for a more affordable product?
What quality specifications should he be looking for?
Obviously a retail price as close to spot price as possible?
What is an acceptable margin of spread? I have seen a $30 figure quoted

Has anyone else bought physical gold of late?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buckfont (3 July 2013)

Springhill, here's a few sites for your bil to look at. Have only used Bullion Money and not recently.

Sterling and Currency are in Freo so he could go there directly. 

Hope this helps.

http://www.sterlingcurrency.com.au/bulk-and-junk-lots-0

http://bullionmoney.com.au/

https://www.kjc-gold-silver-bullion.com.au/contactus.php

http://www.citygoldbullion.com.au/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=66&vmcchk=1&Itemid=66


----------

